# Howdy Folks



## bush basher (Jul 13, 2007)

hey there fellow growers and long term smokers, im as it says next to my avatar bush basher. im from the good old uk, and i love to grow. ive only been on this site for bout 2 months but im addicted i cant get off it! hours a day. just wantin to get to know all you lifers! ha ha! well see ya'll around the boards, bye for now.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 13, 2007)

*Well how the hell are ya, BB? *

*Nice to meet you....May you too become a lifer. Enjoy!*


----------



## the widowman (Jul 13, 2007)

inbetween smoking cut soapbar at least you'll be able to tell the local dealer to shove his cut soap where the sun don't shine , being from the U.K. welcome enjoy man!!!!!!


----------



## morp (Jul 13, 2007)

welcome to the site bb. always nice to have another uk grower


----------



## bush basher (Jul 13, 2007)

thanks alot. yeah its mainly soap bar around here but there is also alot of some good bud buts its seasonal!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't smoke soap bar mate. It comes mainly from morrocco and is mixed with horse shit, rubber and any other waste they have laying around that they can shift by the tonne.

There's plenty of english bud about. It's usually a little damp but it's better than buying the Dutch bud. I don't know what they're putting on it this time. It's not sand or glass... I rubbed a bit between my fingers and sniffed, my fingers smelled of a pencil eraser. not-fucking-good.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jul 17, 2007)

Someone said that they had icing sugar over there bud the other day, said it tasted of burning sugar when you smoked it, i suppose its a step up from glass.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 17, 2007)

I remember a while back my friends bought some and it had glass dust mixed with it.

They were all saying the same thing about it "it cuts the back of your throat when you toke it so the cannabis gets into your system quicker"

I just laughed. 
A lot.


----------



## o2hustla (Jul 17, 2007)

hi and welcome BB, im also from the uk. most of the hash we get is shit so id rather do without. ive not had a smoke in about a month, im waiting for my grow to be harvested so i can smoke something decent.
enjoy your stay mate

o2


----------



## Erniedytn (Jul 17, 2007)

Man.....I thought we had some shady fuckers in the US!! At least no one over here does that shit to the weed.

Anyway welcome BB, love the name.


----------



## bush basher (Jul 17, 2007)

thanks for all the advice! no i used to be a heavy (draw) hash smoker, so now ive decided to grow my own. thanks ernie,o2 and skunkushybrid


----------



## Chilly willy 84 (Jan 17, 2018)




----------

